# Nassahegan RAW, Burlington, CT - 7/1/08



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy July! Met up with Brian and Jeff for another RAW at Nass. We somehow stuck pretty close to the *[post="280642"]plan[/post]* this time with the only variation being a little jog on the SE corner of that loop. I think that little improv actually improved the ride. We logged 5.9 miles starting in the twisties north of Scoville, crossing Scoville and south and east into the sessions area, across 69 and up to the cemetery twisties. About 80% singletrack. It was wet though so that made it especially challenging. Thunder rumbling in the distance much of the ride which added to the ambience...  No rain until the last 15 minutes of the ride and that was light and brief. Getting the hang of this place and now have two good loops in the brain. Good riding with you guys as always. Nice pace tonight! Everyone was killing it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

Definitely was a good ride tonight. Thanks for the good company,


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

Good ride, time to crash now...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know about you two, but this morning I am feeling beat and sore from last nights ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I don't know about you two, but this morning I am feeling beat and sore from last nights ride.



I've pretty much been sore at some level everyday for the last few weeks, so it's kinda hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've pretty much been sore at some level everyday for the last few weeks, so it's kinda hard to tell the difference.



Yeah, really. Not overly sore, but I'm pretty zoned out today. Slept like a log last night.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

I slept pretty good too... I think, don't really remember much...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

At least my lower back hasn't been as sore this year as it was last year.  I'm attributing that, at least partially, to having FS this year.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> At least my lower back hasn't been as sore this year as it was last year.  I'm attributing that, at least partially, to having FS this year.



Might be that you have your seat height dialed in too. I had my seat way too high on my first few rides and I was bent too far over which bugged my lower back.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

Ideally your seat height should be determined by you leg length.  If you're leaning over too much with it set at the proper height for your legs then it might be a good idea to change your stem to raise the bars up.  Of course, if you can be comfortable by simply lowering the seat then I guess that's alright too. 

That said the geometry on the FS seems to be a bit more upright, or at least less stretched out than my HT was, so that's definitely a factor.  I wanted to raise the bars more on the HT, but I already had a stem with a pretty good rise to it on there, I think my only option would have been to get bars with even more of a rise to them.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Ideally your seat height should be determined by you leg length.  If you're leaning over too much with it set at the proper height for your legs then it might be a good idea to change your stem to raise the bars up.  Of course, if you can be comfortable by simply lowering the seat then I guess that's alright too. .



To add to what Brian wrote. If your seat height is set properly and you are leaned over too much that is a sign your bike is not a good fit for you. You should look into bikes with shorter top tube lenghts. There is really only so much you can do playing with the stem and bars. A shorter stem with more rise along with a riser bar will help, but won't make a huge difference. Those are adjustmenys you do to tweak out a good fitting bike to make it perfect.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> To add to what Brian wrote. If your seat height is set properly and you are leaned over too much that is a sign your bike is not a good fit for you. You should look into bikes with shorter top tube lenghts. There is really only so much you can do playing with the stem and bars. A shorter stem with more rise along with a riser bar will help, but won't make a huge difference. Those are adjustmenys you do to tweak out a good fitting bike to make it perfect.



You're right.  I just don't want to admit that my 23" HT may be too big for me...


----------



## powhunter (Jul 2, 2008)

nice you guys got out and got it!!!!   Cant wait  for the next ride...




BREAKING NEWS


jonnypoach got a FS bike...thats all the details i have right now....more when I hear more



steve


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> 
> jonnypoach got a FS bike...thats all the details i have right now....more when I hear more
> ...



  Did he get it from the same 'source' as his last bike??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Did he get it from the same 'source' as his last bike??



I didn't notice any FS when I was at the "location" Saturday, but i do have pics of what was there on my cell phone that i meant to post here so I will review then to double check.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> nice you guys got out and got it!!!!   Cant wait  for the next ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:-o I can't wait to see this thing


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> 
> jonnypoach got a FS bike...thats all the details i have right now....more when I hear more



I have more information. JP sent me a pic:







Radical!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have more information. JP sent me a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol:  ROTFLMAO!  It's not FS though...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  ROTFLMAO!  It's not FS though...



Dammit you changed the pic on me... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  ROTFLMAO!  It's not FS though...



I noticed that too. I fixed it...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't wait for the maiden voyage for this thing and see what he can do with it.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've pretty much been sore at some level everyday for the last few weeks, so it's kinda hard to tell the difference.


I haven't heard you complaining though.  

Glad to hear the rain didn't negatively affect your ride yesterday!  :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Jul 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I can't wait for the maiden voyage for this thing and see what he can do with it.




he told me its a  Pacific  GT....must be one of those new rad cali bikes......

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

powhunter said:


> he told me its a  Pacific  GT....must be one of those new rad cali bikes......
> 
> steve



Sounds interesting...  Can't wait to see the beast.  I wonder if it's another kids bike?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2008)

powhunter said:


> he told me its a  Pacific  GT....must be one of those new rad cali bikes......
> 
> steve



Must be some kind of special high end hand made bike since I cannot find any info on the net about it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

Not that anyone cares, but here's the GPS track loaded from my old GPS:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=475


----------

